# David Lee To Be Named To All-Star Team



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

> Marc Stein reports that David Lee will be named to the Eastern Conference All-Star team to replace Allen Iverson.


Finally!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:yay:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

at long last, he has been incredible this season for the knicks


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Not surprisingly though, he didn't play much in the game itself (12:26), and ended with 4 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist and 3 TOs, shooting 2-3 from the floor.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Krstic All-Star said:


> Not surprisingly though, he didn't play much in the game itself (12:26), and ended with 4 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist and 3 TOs, shooting 2-3 from the floor.


Like my stats during my first game...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

It became abundantly clear that there was a clear distinction in talent between Lee (Horford, Wallace and Kidd at this point) and the other all-stars. If we are permitted to move Lee and filler for a legitimate all-star, I say we do it.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

^ So your saying, Lee is not good enough to keep for another all star?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Punk said:


> ^ So your saying, Lee is not good enough to keep for another all star?


No but I am saying that if we can get a better player than him, we should do it. It would have been great had we pursued dealing him and filler for Chris Bosh before he blew up this season.


----------

